# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Hyperactivity

## molokini25

I was told to have hyperactivity. Does anyone knows any kind of ways to find out what treatment should I require to reduce the side effects of it, e.g. bad anger management, sleeplessness, etc. ?

----------


## Otherside

Do you have a diagnosis like ADHD, mania/hypomania? Or have they just said hyperactivity?

Anger management-there is anger management therapy, you'll have to look around or ask a GP if she knows anyone. 

Sleeplessness-There is medication for it, the only problem being, it's easy to come addicted. Docs aren't likely to prescribe that kind of drug to you, and if they do, it won't be a long term solution. Relaxation technizues might help you, or only using the bedroom to sleep in so that your brain psychologically thinks when you go to bed "time to sleep".

----------


## Misssy

I would think that playing soccer would help.

----------


## molokini25

> Do you have a diagnosis like ADHD, mania/hypomania? Or have they just said hyperactivity?
> 
> Anger management-there is anger management therapy, you'll have to look around or ask a GP if she knows anyone. 
> 
> Sleeplessness-There is medication for it, the only problem being, it's easy to come addicted. Docs aren't likely to prescribe that kind of drug to you, and if they do, it won't be a long term solution. Relaxation technizues might help you, or only using the bedroom to sleep in so that your brain psychologically thinks when you go to bed "time to sleep".



Hmm, never had problems with anger management. It is just that I always have plenty of energy which I do not get a chance to use during the day and frequently cannot because of that energy that keeps me awake.

----------


## molokini25

> I would think that playing soccer would help.



Well, I tried cross-country a few years ago but that kind of didn't help. Not sure if soccer will.

----------


## Otherside

> Hmm, never had problems with anger management. It is just that I always have plenty of energy which I do not get a chance to use during the day and frequently cannot because of that energy that keeps me awake.



Sorry, I thought you said you had problems with anger management. When you say energy, is there anything else that is there also? Like, do you have thoughts in your head that seem to be screaming at you and lots of them, or do you get irritated by the smallest things.

Sorry, just trying to work out what kinda hyperactivity you mean.

----------


## molokini25

> Sorry, I thought you said you had problems with anger management. When you say energy, is there anything else that is there also? Like, do you have thoughts in your head that seem to be screaming at you and lots of them, or do you get irritated by the smallest things.
> 
> Sorry, just trying to work out what kinda hyperactivity you mean.



Well, you know I'm getting only angry when I cannot sleep. It's not that I'm angry all the time. But I have often insomnias.

----------

